# Shaving a head on a 1980 lt11/36



## trezher (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi I have a 1980 lt11/36 i bought about a year ago for $125 I'm going to use as a pulling tractor and still use it to cut the lawn. I now have the engine apart and rebuilding it with new piston and rings. I want to shave the head down to gain more compression. My question is how much should I shave down on the old 11hp 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

